# Seeking an intense dark navy eyeshadow



## Smf16 (Aug 14, 2010)

I am in need of a good navy or dark blue (almost black if possible) eyeshadow. I have MAC's plumage but I can not get this to work for me. It does not have the intensity and pigmentation of color I want. I am open to any brand. Please help!


----------



## Junkie (Aug 14, 2010)

Have you tried Nehru? That might be a bit better.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 14, 2010)

NARS Thunderball single eyeshadow.  Very very dark deep smokey violet charcoal blue. Pigmentation is amazing.

ETA - the swatch of this shadow on the NARS website looks absolutely nothing like the actual shade.


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 14, 2010)

Make Up For Ever #60. It's a dark navy matte blue one of my favorite eye shadows.


----------



## tthelwell (Aug 14, 2010)

NARS China Blue is a great dark navy blue. You should check it out for sure.


----------



## makeupgrl609 (Aug 14, 2010)

nars night flight is gorgeous!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_Make Up For Ever #60. It's a dark navy matte blue one of my favorite eye shadows._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgrl609* 

 
_nars night flight is gorgeous!_

 
The two mentioned above are very pretty. Do you own contrast? That does a great job over a stickier black base.


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 15, 2010)

Smashbox's Ink is a really nice dark navy as well!


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are some great suggestions. I am going to have to hit up Sephora and check them out. I don't own any Nars right now and only one Make Up For Ever eyeshadow. I have been scared to start a new obsession....lol But I definitely need to try them out now!


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_The two mentioned above are very pretty. Do you own contrast? That does a great job over a stickier black base._

 
No but this had been on my wishlist forever! I completey forgot about this! Thanks


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 16, 2010)

Mac's Prussian!


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Aug 24, 2010)

I have been in love with MAC's Graphology.  It was from the Matte2 collection... Not sure if you can still find it but if you can, pick it up!  I use it wet as an eyeliner and I'm hitting pan so I need to find a replacement ASAP! It has a way better texture than the matte shadows tend to have, and it blends like a dream.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 24, 2010)

Meet the Fleet


----------



## versace (Aug 25, 2010)

maybe mac contrast?


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Aug 25, 2010)

I just bought one of Estee Lauder's new eye shadows, Midnight Star, which when applied is a very very deep navy, very close to black, but still navy.  It goes on much deeper than it looks  in the pan.  I've never been much of a blue person, but I'm in love with this color


----------



## StyleDemonXoXo (Aug 28, 2010)

NARS NightFlight is the best dark navy. It's a blackened navy with navy blue shimmer, it's soo pretty and soo pigmented!


----------



## pink4ever (Aug 29, 2010)

Have you tried Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush eye shadow in After Midnight? I think it's what your looking for


----------



## L281173 (Aug 29, 2010)

I love Milan Mineral's Black n Blue Pigment.
MilanMinerals Shop Home


----------



## geeko (Sep 1, 2010)

MAC Contrast e/s. It's a navy blue...almost black.

I love MAC flashtrack as well, but it's more bluish than Contrast. Contrast is darker than MAC flashtrack


----------

